# Where to buy water-based screen printing ink?



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm having a hard time looking for a water-based ink vendor. Most of the places I found only carry plastisol. Can any of you point me to a place online where I can purchase water-based screen printing ink? Thanks!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you can get them from StandardScreen.com

From their homepage:



standardscreen.com said:


> Screen printing supplies including Holdens Emulsions, Degreasers, Reclaimers, Haze Removers, Plastisol Inks, Water Based Inks, Air Brush Inks, Stretched Frames, Squeegees, and a host of other silk screen supplies.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I buy from One Stop. I just purchased some today and the quart of Black was under $10 (Union Ink). They have a catalyst you would add to the ink in order to make it air dry. The catalyst comes with it.


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

Silk Screening Supplies .com, Screen Printing Equipment, Silk Screen Printing Kits has a complete waterbased line too


----------



## Kime (Aug 1, 2008)

You can get Permaset ink at

Permaset Aqua Supercover Inks - Water Based Screen Printing Inks


----------



## PatFinn (Jan 13, 2010)

use matsui and go to their website to find your closest distributer.. permaset is very $$$$. and it dries.. matsui is very easy


----------



## Nomadic (Oct 11, 2007)

PatFinn said:


> use matsui and go to their website to find your closest distributer.. permaset is very $$$$. and it dries.. matsui is very easy


Try Armadillo Art. Should be cheaper than Matsui. If printing on darks try out the supercover inks. Nothing else like it on the waterbased market for opacity on darks.


----------



## Casualtee (Apr 16, 2008)

Check out Westixonline.com for Matsui inks.


----------

